# Got my new truck today!



## NYH1 (Mar 31, 2007)

A 2007 Dodge Ram SLT Quad Cab 1500 4x4! It has the Hemi, Thunderroad package, tow package, anti spin rear end, bed liner and a whole lot more! This truck is AWESOME! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations on the new truck. Pictures would compliment this thread nicely.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 31, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Congratulations on the new truck. Pictures would compliment this thread nicely.


As much as I'd love to post pictures of my truck and chain saws............I don't know how to!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 31, 2007)

Can you email them to me [email protected] 


I'll post them for ya. 


.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 1, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Can you email them to me [email protected]
> 
> 
> I'll post them for ya.
> ...


Thanks 04ultra, I'll have to have my wife do it. It probably won't be until Monday or Tuesday though. We have a lot going on the next few days.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 3, 2007)

04ultra, I took the pictures. We got a new camera and my wife has to figure out how to use it with our computer.


----------



## tawilson (Apr 3, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> A 2007 Dodge Ram SLT Quad Cab 1500 4x4! It has the Hemi, Thunderroad package, tow package, anti spin rear end, bed liner and a whole lot more! This truck is AWESOME! :biggrinbounce2:



Congratulations, but what color is it?


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Congratulations, but what color is it?


Flame Red. Flame Red was actually my third or fourth choice color wise, but the truck was the only one in my area that had the equipment I wanted so I got it!


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2007)

04ultra, pictures sent!


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Lets see if this worked!


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 6, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> 04ultra, pictures sent!





Never [email protected]



.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## NYH1 (Apr 6, 2007)

What do I have to do so I can have the pic show without having to have a link?


----------



## SawWitch (Apr 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


>



Hi Ultra! Nice Truck.

Place for many saws in this! Glad to see you back on AS ,,,  :rockn:


----------



## SawWitch (Apr 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


>



I always will congratulation with the new truck! I think you will be happy with the truck.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice truck, well for a dodge anways....


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 7, 2007)

NIce ride, NYH1, you going to post a pick when it's full of firewood later???


----------



## SawWitch (Apr 7, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> NIce ride, NYH1, you going to post a pick when it's full of firewood later???



I thought that was Ultra's truck, but now I know that it's yours. Very nice and should be a versatile one...


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 7, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> NIce ride, NYH1, you going to post a pick when it's full of firewood later???


Sure will. We're still working on posting pic's. We figured out how to post them so you won't have to click on a link. We almost had it last night but the pic was way to big. My wifes going to try to make them smaller.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I have this picture thing figured out now. Here is a different view!


----------

